# Another Brake/battery Question



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

My batteries are near the end of their life. Last trip had to run the gen everyday for a few hours to keep them up. I'm considering switching to dual 6 volt. I'm still a little concerned about what happens if one goes bad. The question I have is if one went totally south would the trailer brakes still work off of the 12 volt power from the TV.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I would think so, your controller doesn't apply 12V to stop the trailer everytime you hit the brakes. When I watch mine it applies about 3V and then drops to 1V when stopped on a normal, slow, controlled stop. I would imagine it would still work but it just wouldn't stop as fast, don't hold me to it.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

The power that runs the brakes while underway always , 100% , comes from the tow vehicle. The 'house ' battery is what runs the "breakaway " switch to stop the trailer when it goes south and you are going north!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

sunnybrook29 said:


> The power that runs the brakes while underway always , 100% , comes from the tow vehicle. The 'house ' battery is what runs the "breakaway " switch to stop the trailer when it goes south and you are going north!


Got ya.


----------

